# Hide my IP with package



## mfaridi (Apr 5, 2009)

I use 

```
FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p11 #8
```
and I do not use Firewall like PF 
Can I find package , and install this package and nobody can not detect or understand my IP.
I want package for hide IP.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 5, 2009)

there is no answer , if we do not have packages , can I hide my IP , without enable PF or Firewall ?


----------



## MG (Apr 5, 2009)

Your ip is needed for tcp/ip communication.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 5, 2009)

I want another user in network can not see my IP and can not ping it


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 5, 2009)

I think there is no answer


----------



## richardpl (Apr 5, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> I think there is no answer



You can not hide your ip, but you can use security/tor


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 5, 2009)

richardpl said:
			
		

> You can not hide your ip, but you can use security/tor



So if I can not hide IP , I want hide these

1- OS name , for example they can not detect my OS
2- my computer name , for example I use mfaridi for name of my system they can not understand it
3- which kind of Desktop I use .


----------



## richardpl (Apr 5, 2009)

1 & 3 are browser feature, but it can be disabled.
2 can be changed via hostname() and/or using tor.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2009)

richardpl said:
			
		

> 1 & 3 are browser feature, but it can be disabled.


Yep, more specifically, a browser's User-Agent. This is just a freeform text that can be changed.


----------

